# Best CPU Air Cooler ATM?



## SK-1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Just need some input. It is for a quad core Intel build that will be overclocked and I am out of the loop on current high end air coolers.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd say the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (TRUE) or the black version of it. 
Second is probably the Xigmatek HDT-S1283 and its about half the price of the TRUE so I'd sy go for the Xigmatek.

I'd be willing to say they *ARE* the top two coolers out there.


----------



## ktr (Aug 19, 2008)

Seems like direct heatpipe contact is the technology you want to look at on a high end cooler, such as the Xigmatek HDT-S1283. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003&Tpk=Xigmatek+HDT-S1283


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, i also would recommend the TRUE 120 or the Xigmatek S1283. I have the older brother of the Xigmatek and the only thing I can say about it is WOW!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

xigmatex HDT-1283

the TRUE often requires lapping to work right with a quad core, wheras the HDT-S1283 works fine off the bat.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> xigmatex HDT-1283
> 
> the TRUE often requires lapping to work right with a quad core, wheras the HDT-S1283 works fine off the bat.



can you lap the S-1283? you know since it has that HDT design


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard people complaining of the Xigmatek mounting clips? That might be a con to consider.


----------



## Damian^ (Aug 19, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I heard people complaining of the Xigmatek mounting clips? That might be a con to consider.


nah its like this with just about every intel cooler. Buy this and your good to go:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233019


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 19, 2008)

the best is the sunbeamtech core contact freezer, based on the hdt-1284 layout

check www.frostytech.com


----------



## AsRock (Aug 19, 2008)

xig HDT-1283 , been very happy with mine.  You might want to pick up the bracket up for the 775 socket though.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233020


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a top 10 list from frostytech that I think is pretty reliable:  http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm.  I went with the OCZ Vendetta 2, which is basically the Xigmatek 1283, cause it only cost me a little over 30 bucks through work!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

Theres no need to lap a xigma. The TRUE needs it because the base isnt flat... stupid, but true.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 19, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> the best is the sunbeamtech core contact freezer, based on the hdt-1284 layout
> 
> check www.frostytech.com



coldstorm did a test on here somehwere where the 3 is better than the 4 as all the heatpipes dont contact properly. with lga1366, this may not be a problem


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

the HDT1284 works better on AMD due to it fitting better, but the heatpipes are in a less efficient position for intel quads due to the two seperate cores.

the HDT 1283 is still the reccomended cooler for intel 775 quads.


----------



## robal (Aug 19, 2008)

Ever heard of Thermalright IFX-14 ?
I bought it with absolute silence in mind.
But it should perform better than Ultra 120 Extreme, since it's even bigger. (and can acommodate 0-3  140mm fans)

Mounting requires you to pull Mobo from case, though.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 19, 2008)

robal said:


> Mounting requires you to pull Mobo from case, though.



I dont like that !


----------



## robal (Aug 19, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> I dont like that !



Pity 

No, really.
Most top performing heatsinks are so heavy that they can't rely on standard retention mechanism, and provide their own (which you need to mount through mobo holes).

And some (like Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro) mount on standard one.
In tower-like case, that piece of metal junk is just hanging from CPU socket, trying to rip it off with its weight.

My AM2 retention in ASUS mobo broke using Freezer 64 Pro !
Loud 'clank' and your heavy heatsing lands on your GPU. Meanwhile your CPU gets 100 degrees in seconds.
I'm lucky that neither got damaged


----------



## dendrobates (Aug 19, 2008)

What does everyone think about the Tuniq tower? I love the design but know nothing of its cooling effects.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 19, 2008)

the Xigmatek can be lapped though I dont know if youd really get better temps. Its about the best cooler around right now. Often imitated never duplicated.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 19, 2008)

I think the only reason for lapping the Xigmatek would to insure that all the heatpipes make even contact.  I think in an earlier review of it, the reviewers took a picture of some TIM spread over the entire base of the Xig and it wasn't perfectly flat itself.  I'll see if I can find it now.






Image courtesy of Metku Mods review.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 19, 2008)

TRUE is the way.  Cooling my 3.6 quad at 1.49V.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 19, 2008)

Buy the Swiftech H20-120 Compact, you can get it for like $50 used and it kept my Q6600 G0 @ 3.6ghz @ 1.328v and never went over 56C full load.

EDIT: I know you're looking for air, but my H20-120 took me about 20 mins to get installed and is VERY easy to do.

If you don't want to go this route I recommend the Sunbeam Core Contact cooler, best air cooler to date.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2008)

What about Scythe coolers?  I think their line are generally more expensive, but does anyone know of a $/performance spec sheet? I think I'm gonna splurge for the Copper Ninja I thinks it would look nice with the orange/black DFI P45 board! 

I like www.frozencpu.com as a cooling website, not bad reviews either.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd say my CPU cooler. See signature


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 19, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What about Scythe coolers?  I think their line are generally more expensive, but does anyone know of a $/performance spec sheet? I think I'm gonna splurge for the Copper Ninja I thinks it would look nice with the orange/black DFI P45 board!
> 
> I like www.frozencpu.com as a cooling website, not bad reviews either.



For the price though there are much better cools.....Xigmatech and the Sunbeam Core Contact come to mind.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sunbeam/Core_Contact_Freezer/5.html


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

ktr said:


> Seems like direct heatpipe contact is the technology you want to look at on a high end cooler, such as the Xigmatek HDT-S1283. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003&Tpk=Xigmatek+HDT-S1283



TRUE 120  is the best when combined with one or two good fans and is alot quieter than heatsinks that say they can compete with it.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Theres no need to lap a xigma. The TRUE needs it because the base isnt flat... stupid, but true.



My true works fine unlapped and Thermalright says it's not flat on purpose, because of mounting method. I realize this has been debated before lapped or not lapped and I have had both with no noticable difference.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What about Scythe coolers?  I think their line are generally more expensive, but does anyone know of a $/performance spec sheet? I think I'm gonna splurge for the Copper Ninja I thinks it would look nice with the orange/black DFI P45 board!
> 
> I like www.frozencpu.com as a cooling website, not bad reviews either.



TRUE 120 kills it, still it's a good cooler. There is a reason that in just about every review of a heatsink the TRUE is the standard that  all other cooler must meet.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 19, 2008)

dendrobates said:


> What does everyone think about the Tuniq tower? I love the design but know nothing of its cooling effects.



very good cooler, but a TRUE is better.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 19, 2008)

I just got OCZ Vendetta 2 the other day. From most benchmarks it beats Xigmatek S1283 by a tiny fraction. It is on sale at MicroCenter for only $19.99 (original price is $49.99, instant rebate -$15, mail rebate -$15, final price $19.99)


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd Say TRUE or Noctua NH-12CP first if you're not on a tight budget. but if you do, go get Thermaltake Bigtyphoon VX


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> TRUE 120 kills it, still it's a good cooler. There is a reason that in just about every review of a heatsink the TRUE is the standard that  all other cooler must meet.



Holy crap the Black edition is sexy!


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 19, 2008)

trt740 said:


> very good cooler, but a TRUE is better.



Do you work for Thermalright? Holy crap..........

Check out the Sunbeam, smokes the TRUE and only requires 1 fan to do it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

robal said:


> Ever heard of Thermalright IFX-14 ?
> I bought it with absolute silence in mind.
> But it should perform better than Ultra 120 Extreme, since it's even bigger. (and can acommodate 0-3  140mm fans)
> 
> Mounting requires you to pull Mobo from case, though.



its worse. bigger does not mean better. Go check some reviews on things before buying.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> very good cooler, but a TRUE is better.



no, its not. The xigma is 'louder' only by the fact it comes with a fan, while the TRUE doesnt. If you get a HDT-1283 and add the screw down retention bracket, it whups the TRUE.

i upgraded from a noctua 120mm heatsink to a xigmatek 92mm and got 10C less, for the person who reccomended it.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Do you work for Thermalright? Holy crap..........
> 
> Check out the Sunbeam, smokes the TRUE and only requires 1 fan to do it.



No I don't, but I have owned Thermalright ultra 90, Scythe Infinity 4 120 fans, Zerotherma UFO NV120, Enzotech extremeX 120, Arctic freezer pro 64 , and 7 Plus Two Ultra Extremes 120 , one silver and one black.  All of the listed cooler have been in the top 10 air coolers at one time or another and the TRUE kills them all from my personal experience, especially when using a quad. The sunbeam is also loud as hell and a good cooler but when you are talking performance and sound the TRUE wins hands down. If your concerned with price all the direct contact heatsinks are very good from OCZ, sunbeam, Xigma tech but they are louder and when you add a second fan the TRUE gets even better.Also it depends on the review aswell I just read a review where the TRUE beats all the listed cooler even when they have very high CF fans and the TRUE doesn't. Even in the review i read were a true is listed as losing to these direct contact cooler it is only by a few degrees and these cooler are much louder.

Here is the lastest TRUE review and as you can see the *TRUE beats all the listed cooler *, but infairness it is not by a giant margine and *you can also find reviews where the TRUE loses but also by a small amount *, but the True need a much lower CF fan so it is quiet as hell.

http://icrontic.com/articles/true120_black

Here is the conclusion to save you from flipping through pages if you don't want to

*Conclusion
Thermalright has undoubtedly created a legendary heatsink with their Ultra Extreme. I am pleased to say that their new TRUE Black 120 is no exception and has thoroughly impressed me. Its performance was second to none on our toasty Q6600 test platform. Not only did it best all sixteen other heatsinks we have tested, it did so by a significant margin. I was also very fond of Thermalright’s mounting system for the TRUE Black 120. It is very easy to use and provides a very solid mount. The aesthetic improvements over the Ultra eXtreme are also very impressive. The black nickel coating of the TRUE Black 120 looks fantastic, and makes a good-looking heatsink look even better. Thermalright’s premium thermal paste and extra set of fan clips also make this a more attractive package.

The only real complaint I have about the TRUE Black 120 is the lack of an included AM2 backplate. With AMD heading more to the price-conscious sector of the market, board makers are cutting corners, and OEM backplates are not always included. Some AM2 buyers may be up a creek without a paddle. Similarly, I’ve always liked fan clips, but I feel that the ones included with the TRUE Black 120 are a bit flimsy, and Thermalright could have found a better way for them to attach to the heatsink. 

Although the TRUE Black 120 is not easy to find at the moment, it is selling for around the same price as the Ultra eXtreme. This is good news, because the Ultra eXtreme is already pretty expensive, at around $60. Considering that there is no included fan, this price is definitely higher than most heatsinks we’ve tested. You can keep checking our Marketplace for current availability and pricing information. Given its phenomenal performance, high quality construction, and included accessories, however, it is worth the high price tag. I am pleased to award the TRUE Black 120 with Icrontic’s “Outstanding Product Award”. A big thanks goes out to Thermalright for providing us with this sample. I really look forward to seeing what they have in store for the future!

Pros:

Fantastic performer! The best we’ve tested to date. 
Excellent mounting system 
Black nickel plating looks great 
Extra fan clips and premium thermalpaste included 
Cons:

No AM2 backplate included 
Fan clips are a bit flimsy 
Expensive 
Discuss this review in our forums.*


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

you realise that the xigmas use a 4 pin fan, therefore they can be temp controlled by the mobo? mine sure as hell isnt loud (unless i disable fan control), and its the 92mm version - the 120mm would be quieter.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you realise that the xigmas use a 4 pin fan, therefore they can be temp controlled by the mobo? mine sure as hell isnt loud (unless i disable fan control), and its the 92mm version - the 120mm would be quieter.



and you do realize even with dual Scythe  120 63cf fans at 100 percent, I can barely hear my heatsink, if at all and I don't need to lower the fans speeds as you do, so I take a zero performance hit, how about you? and I bet with your fan lowered with a fan controller  and my fans running at 100 percent my heatsinks performance will kill yours but be just as quiet.  In fairness your heatsink cost about 50.00 less when you fingure in the cost of good 120mm fans and it does perform very well but don't tell me it performs aswell as a TRUE when all factors are considered, because it doesn't


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 20, 2008)

imho the TRUE is best.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> and you do realize even with dual Scythe  120 63cf fans at 100 percent I can barely hear my heatsink if at all and I don't need to lower the fans speeds as you do so I take a zero performance hit how about you? and I bet with your fan lowered with a fan controller my Heatsink will kill yours and be just as quiet.



mines controlled automatically - how am i 'losing' anything to have it turn on only when needed? I cant hear my xigmatek at all, unless i leave a stress test running for a while - but hey its a matx rig, so ofc temps are going to be  alittle high.

Before you just getting bitchy, dont forget that i DO have a TRUE 120. Unlike you i'm not making blind assumptions - i have experience with both.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> mines controlled automatically - how am i 'losing' anything to have it turn on only when needed? I cant hear my xigmatek at all, unless i leave a stress test running for a while - but hey its a matx rig, so ofc temps are going to be  alittle high.
> 
> Before you just getting bitchy, dont forget that i DO have a TRUE 120. Unlike you i'm not making blind assumptions - i have experience with both.



I'm not being bitchy and Look at the reviews , include noise level and heatsink performance you are simply wrong. *For the money, dollar per performance, you are correct you have one of the best air coolers, and when sounding like a lear jet(fan at 100 percent) it cools near or Equal to a TRUE 120 with one fan*. When the fan is turned down it is a better than many high end coolers. Also not to insult you but if you infact have a TRUE 120 then you know I'm right and i'm not sure why you are starting a fight with me


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> mines controlled automatically - how am i 'losing' anything to have it turn on only when needed? I cant hear my xigmatek at all, unless i leave a stress test running for a while - but hey its a matx rig, so ofc temps are going to be  alittle high.
> 
> Before you just getting bitchy, dont forget that i DO have a TRUE 120. Unlike you i'm not making blind assumptions - i have experience with both.



Well since you have one, what kind of temps do you see at full load?  Thanks


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Well since you have one, what kind of temps do you see at full load?  Thanks



good luck friend the advice he is giving you is sound and all the direct contact cooler from OCZ,Sunbeam ans Xigmatek  tech are made basically the same and at the same plant.

these are all very good coolers 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835887011
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233017
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012 for the money the best choice 
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexbled.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulex.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/enulforamatf.html
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulforinso7.html


----------



## ae86trueno (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all, I'm thinking to upgrade my CPU coolers too. my current (old) setup
AMD 64 3200+ (clawhammer)
Nvidia 6600GT.
MSI K8 K8T Neo-FIS2R
On idle the temp average of my CPU is around 55-65 celcius and when playing games I think it can reach around 80-85 celcius, VGA card on around 65 celcius. Is this normal?
I might upgrade to new system (still researching and reading reviews since I've been out of loop for quite sometime) but will still use this system for home server. I'm thinking to buy Zalman cnps9700 led for the CPU and still undecided for the video card. is the zalman 9700 good enough? Thanks all.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 20, 2008)

just to stoke the fire but I dont have my Xigmatek s1283 temp controlled, its running full blast (1400 rpm) all the time. You know what, I dont even hear the damn thing, I heard my intake and out take fan and more importantly, I hear my hd 3870 HIS fan, but I dont hear my cooler, so you are wrong on that sir.

Either way, any of the coolers we mentioned are top notch, its up for you to decide which you like.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> just to stoke the fire but I dont have my Xigmatek s1283 temp controlled, its running full blast (1400 rpm) all the time. You know what, I dont even hear the damn thing, I heard my intake and out take fan and more importantly, I hear my hd 3870 HIS fan, but I dont hear my cooler, so you are wrong on that sir.
> 
> Either way, any of the coolers we mentioned are top notch, its up for you to decide which you like.



Well It wouldn't be the first time, you could also change the stock fan on the cooler aswell. It is listed as loud in several reviews and OCZs version and Sunbeams are listed as loud for sure.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 20, 2008)

Get the Sunbeam, use this fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214001.

Congrats, you now have the best cooler on the market and you can't hear it even with your head within 6 inches of it.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 20, 2008)

Most coolers nowadays are pretty silent. Back when I had my old AMD machines, I was running several Thermaltake Venus 12 units at various stages. Venus 12 sports a custom designed three fin 6000 RPM fan. Noise? An easy 70dB or more! (68dB in a review done by FrostyTech.) I could actually hear the fan running, inside the closed case while I was *outside *the house! Loud!

Most fans nowdays don't exceed 35dB, some reach 45dB or maybe 50dB or a bit more in worst case scenarios. 

I've been using OCZ Vendetta 2 for only a few days now, but I would recommed it to anyone with $20 (while they still have em at MicroCenter at that price). Heckuva' deal on a brand new unit that outperforms S1283 in most reviews I've read.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah the Xiggy isn't that loud, I think the rubber mounts help.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats funny i cant hear my *cooler* but only the fan mounted on my *cooler*
Last time i checked metal didnt make noise


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Most coolers nowadays are pretty silent. Back when I had my old AMD machines, I was running several Thermaltake Venus 12 units at various stages. Venus 12 sports a custom designed three fin 6000 RPM fan. Noise? An easy 70dB or more! (68dB in a review done by FrostyTech.) I could actually hear the fan running, inside the closed case while I was *outside *the house! Loud!
> 
> Most fans nowdays don't exceed *35dB, some reach 45dB *or maybe 50dB or a bit more in worst case scenarios.
> 
> I've been using OCZ Vendetta 2 for only a few days now, but I would recommed it to anyone with $20 (while they still have em at MicroCenter at that price). Heckuva' deal on a brand new unit that outperforms S1283 in most reviews I've read.



thats loud as hell, 20DB is where my fans are at or very near too.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats funny i cant hear my *cooler* but only the fan mounted on my *cooler*
> Last time i checked metal didnt make noise



hum last time I checked the cooler generally means cooler and the fan(unless one doesn't come with it) aswell but what do I know and since you have a Zalman with a permanantly mounted fan hows it possible that your cooler makes no noise did you disable your fan thats hard wired to it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh excuse me i forgot to put my [/sarcasm] tags  Midol anybody?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> hum last time I checked the cooler generally means the fan(unless one doesn't come with it) aswell but what do I know and since you have a Zalman with a permanantly mounted fan hows it possible that your cooler makes no noise did you *diable* your fan thats hard wired to it.



I bet he did *diable* it


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

'cooler' generally refers to the 'heatsink and fan' (or HSF)

In all honesty, some people here are just too damned paranoid. The xigmatek 92mm is loud at 100%. its not a screamer, its not an irritating noise - its a smooth airflow noise. Even set to 'performance' fan profile in my lan rig, its inaudible (and at 3.52GHz on a Q6600 in a matx... who the F needs more than that silently???)

The 120mm XIGMA is *not* the same as the other rebadges. the one thing they ALWAYS change is the fan!


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh and btw i _can_ disable my fan by just unplugging it.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 20, 2008)

they do help, alot, but they are a bitch to put on if you ask me.

hey add, what temps are you getting with the vendetta outta curiosity?


----------



## AddSub (Aug 20, 2008)

Take a high RPM fan and move it away from the heatsink fins. Then move it closer. Then move it at different angles toward the heatsink fins. Noise will increase, decrease, and change pitch depending on the following: the thickness of fins, the distance between each fin, the strength of the fan, the angle in which the air is hitting the fins, and the distance between the fan and the fins.

Coolers can make noise. And that noise can be different in multitude of ways, even if you just change the material of the heatsink/fins. (copper, aluminum, and similar) You can take the same fan and attach it to several different heatsinks and every single one will give you different levels of noise and pitch.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 'cooler' generally refers to the 'heatsink and fan' (or HSF)
> 
> In all honesty, some people here are just too damned paranoid. The xigmatek 92mm is loud at 100%. its not a screamer, its not an irritating noise - its a smooth airflow noise. Even set to 'performance' fan profile in my lan rig, its inaudible (and at 3.52GHz on a Q6600 in a matx... who the F needs more than that silently???)
> 
> The 120mm XIGMA is *not* the same as the other rebadges. the one thing they ALWAYS change is the fan!



You had to know I posted a typo   "hum last time I checked the cooler generally means *cooler and the fan*(unless one doesn't come with it) aswell but what do I know and since you have a Zalman with a permanantly mounted fan hows it possible that your cooler makes no noise did you disable your fan thats hard wired to it".


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> Oh and btw i _can_ disable my fan by just unplugging it.



and I'm sure you get great temps with it unplugged


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> 'cooler' generally refers to the 'heatsink and fan' (or HSF)
> 
> In all honesty, some people here are just too damned paranoid. The xigmatek 92mm is loud at 100%. its not a screamer, its not an irritating noise - its a smooth airflow noise. Even set to 'performance' fan profile in my lan rig, its inaudible (and at 3.52GHz on a Q6600 in a matx... who the F needs more than that silently???)
> 
> The 120mm XIGMA is *not* the same as the other rebadges. the one thing they ALWAYS change is the fan!



They are the same look it up the heasinks are made in the same factory as OCZ and Sunbeam thats been reported several times. The fans are different but not the heatsinks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> They are the same look it up the heasinks are made in the same factory as OCZ and Sunbeam thats been reported several times. The fans are different but not the heatsinks.



thats my point. you cant say a sunbeam is noisy therefore a xigma is noisy - the fan is the main contributor, and thats different.
Sometimes the fins are a little different, but thats not a major thing and is irrelevant with noise.

a few posts up you quoted me with a message obviously not aimed at me as well, it talks about a zalman cooler that i dont have.


edit: and you triple posted. might wanna edit that together before a mod slaps you.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> thats my point. you cant say a sunbeam is noisy therefore a xigma is noisy - the fan is the main contributor, and thats different.
> 
> a few posts up you quoted me with a message obviously not aimed at me as well, it talks about a zalman cooler that i dont have.
> 
> ...



They were answers to 3 different posts from 2 different people and no need to be unfriendly here. There is no multi quote button as far as I know. Your just sore because your wrong,  and I'm not sure how many times i've tried to be fair in my posts and complimented your heat sink yet you are still trying to flame bait me. Take a deep breath I'm sure your heatsink is better than mine and that every review that uses the Thermalright Ultra Extreme as the standard that all heatsinks are measured by are wrong. As you said you own a TRUE aswell and your new heatsink beats it. I will take your word on it and you might want to let the reviewer of this TRUE Black know aswell http://icrontic.com/articles/true120_black The OCZ and Sunbeam versions are compared in this review.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

you quote them, then cut the quotes back into the one page. It helps to make it a lot easier... or simply add the quote tags manually.

]quote=namehere[  message   ]/quote[   (brackets are backwards)

I'm pretty sure i'm not sore or wrong... my xigma is quiet. I will argue against anything i believe is false.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you quote them, then cut the quotes back into the one page. It helps to make it a lot easier... or simply add the quote tags manually.
> 
> ]quote=namehere[  message   ]/quote[   (brackets are backwards)
> 
> I'm pretty sure i'm not sore or wrong... my xigma is quiet. I will argue against anything i believe is false.



I can see and you made that very clear . Night all good luck on the heatsink.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I can see and you made that very clear and very unfriendly.



if one person disagrees with a majority, and refuses to listen to them stating an opposing view constantly, two things happen.

1. that persons advice is rejected
2. that persons advice is approved and the old advice is rejected

I looked into several reviews, including the sunbeam core contact review here on TPU and found the information posted here lacking, and that it made several assumptions. You then went and broke forum rules by triple posting, you quoted me talking about a a zalman heatsink that i dont even have... and now you're giving up on presenting any facts and simply stating that i'm flamebaiting you and causing an argument.

your excuse that you 'quoted three people' for the triple post is also a lie/false, because you quoted me twice... and for the same post.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to say that I was NOT impressed with my Xigmatek cooler (even with the bolt on kit). Had it for a week, then sold it. Temps were pretty good, but I prefer coolers that already have a fan built in. I hate having to take the fan off everytime I want to take the cooler off of the cpu. For this reason, I've gone back to my Zerotherm Nirvana 120, which is  within 2-3 degrees of the Xigmatek.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mussels said:


> if one person disagrees with a majority, and refuses to listen to them stating an opposing view constantly, two things happen.
> 
> 1. that persons advice is rejected
> 2. that persons advice is approved and the old advice is rejected
> ...




and no I stated I quoted 3 posts from 2 different people hows that a lie. As for the Zalman quote that was in reference to your statement about coolers and fans and was related to your post and another post.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2008)

OK guys, let's put this to rest before it gets ugly.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> OK guys, let's put this to rest before it gets ugly.



it won't get ugley mussels has been trying his hardest but I won't bit.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2008)

Back on topic.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what's happening, but this is all I see on this page:


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2008)

AddSub said:


> I'm not sure what's happening, but this is all I see on this page:



LOL. Well, check and see if you put everyone on your ignore list. 

Go to user cp>edit ignore list.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

> and I'm sure you get great temps with it unplugged


 Well if i did to it like i did with my old Silent Tower then yea 





Also, you can quote different people in the same thread. Look, im gonna do it now.


> you quote them, then cut the quotes back into the one page. It helps to make it a lot easier... or simply add the quote tags manually.


Just like that.


----------



## AddSub (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm missing all the fun eh? 

I can guess already: 

No it isn't!
Yes it is!
No it isn't!
Yes it is!
No it isn't!
Yes it is!

What's the limit for the ingore list anyways? Or is there no limit?

Anyways, like I said, Vendetta  is pretty good, or any other "direct touch" type heatsinks where heatpipes come into contact with the IHS directly.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 20, 2008)

AddSub said:


> I'm missing all the fun eh?
> 
> I can guess already:
> 
> ...



Not sure of a limit. Never been asked that one before.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 20, 2008)

I think its more "I bought something with a bad price performance ratio so I must convince others I made the right decision to reassure myself".


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 20, 2008)

My Scythe Ninja (with no fan on the heatsink cause it wont fit with the motherboard heatsink/heapipes) seems to do very well with my X3350. At stock 2.66Ghz, I idle 18-20*C from my V1 and Maxorb EX being ~33-35*C. At 3.8GHz, my idle temps are 27*C with the Ninja. 

Edit: I actually have to plug my RAM coolers into the CPU HSF port so my computer will boot properly.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 20, 2008)

I've had great experiences with both the AC Freezer 7 Pro as a kickass budget cooler @ $26 shipped...had treated me well for almost 1.5 years, and is now serving duty in my G/F's rig on my old OC'd e6300. Pretty quiet at 100% for 92mm, very effective for it's size, it's been removed and installed at least 20 times, the push-pins still work good as new and retain nice and tight...

I've had an excellent experience with my Xig s1283, it's quiet at 100%, no way it's a 70+ CFM fan, but it moves a decent amount of air. The push-pin mounts are tight, but I find it easy to do none-the-less, it mounts very solid...I could actually pick up my MB by the cooler...the cooler didn't budge. It does a great job keeping my q6600 cool to boot.

Overall both coolers kick ass, and I got them both for the same price shipped...$26.99! Newegg had a sale on the Xig's a few months ago before they really took off...I snagged one, and two days later the price went up $10 and has pretty much stuck there ever since. So getting both coolers for the same price, the Xig is top dawg for sure, but at the $10 more, they are both winners in their budget arena.

And neither may be the "best", they both get the job done, and that's all that matters to me!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 20, 2008)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think its more "I bought something with a bad price performance ratio so I must convince others I made the right decision to reassure myself".



It all depends what you want. I wanted air cooling on the level of water cooling and price wasn't a issue, so I went with a TRUE. Plus to tell the Truth a TRUE Black is a very cool looking item and is very quality made. If I was worried about price I would have went for the bang for the buck cooler like I had before a Zerotherma UFO NV120, or one of the direct touch cooler like a red scorpion (which has killer looks). Arctic cooler is also a super good choice aswell.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 20, 2008)

I think the True black is f00kin sexy tbh.

What about Ultra Chiltec?


----------



## redwings0921 (Aug 21, 2008)

just open up the side of your case and kinda try to line it up wit the cpu and i think u shoulda b in the loop


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> It all depends what you want. I wanted air cooling on the level of water cooling and price wasn't a issue, so I went with a TRUE. Plus to tell the Truth a TRUE Black is a very cool looking item and is very quality made. If I was worried about price I would have went for the bang for the buck cooler like I had before a Zerotherma UFO NV120, or one of the direct touch cooler like a red scorpion (which has killer looks). Arctic cooler is also a super good choice aswell.


the true's days are over.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> the true's days are over.



where did you read that? was it here http://icrontic.com/articles/true120_black   or here   http://www.ocia.net/reviews/trblack120/page1.shtml     ,   http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Thermalright_TRUE_Black_120/index.shtml or here  http://www.pro-clockers.com/reviews/?id=75 they don't seem to agree?  according to most it is still the best air cooler made


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 21, 2008)

I vote Xigmatek S1284. I have the S1284 with the back plate on a Q6600, with proper airflow it keeps my quad a nice 60c under 100% load at 3.7GHz. Im running 8x470, with 1.4volts through it.

I lapped my Q6600 when i got it way back when. IMO the S1284 needed to be lapped even before i put it on for the first time. I lapped it with 1500 grit sandpaper, and its flat as can bee, and there are no bumps or dimples on the heat sink. The back plate is essential IMO. as a tighter fit will improve heat transfer to the heatsink. ALso i have a Scynth Slipstream (110CFM) fan blowing through an airduct that allows for improved cooling. The air comes in from the top of the case, and then blow streight out the side, to help keep the gfx card and the chipsets cooler durning WOT testing.

EDIT: i might want to add that i have the S1284 going horozontal so that it runs witht he horizon, this allowing al 4 heat pipes to contact that cpu.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 21, 2008)

What about this one? Brand new Arctic Cooling!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 21, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys, what about this one? Brand new!



supposed to be great


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 21, 2008)

trt740 said:


> supposed to be great



Yeah, and the price isn't terrible. $39.99 at Sidewinder.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well thanks for all the input, sorry I caused a little rift, but I made my decision and it was very hard ,...that sexy black TRUE (and I NEVER use that word to describe hardware, but it is), the Sunbeam Core Contact and the Xigmatek HDT-S1283,..I basically flipped a coin and out of nowhere (thanks Paulieg)  I received a like new ZEROtherm Zen FZ120....it was used as a comparison in this review- http://hardwarelogic.com/news/137/ARTICLE/4297/3/2008-09-24.html

So far so good, the best air cooler I have owned.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 25, 2008)

I read a user-review of a guy here in Aus who got the new CoolerMaster V8. Tested it against his TRUE and the V8 won. Just some food for thought


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

Recently I've upgraded from AC Freezer 7 Pro with this one:






And I'm quite happy with it, nice design, superb cooling performance with a +-1000rpm fan speed and the easiest installation I've ever done for a cooler!
No need to take out the mainboard no screws and no (intel)pushpins.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> the true's days are over.



Not for GPU cooling


----------

